
Playboy's Hugh Hefner dead at 91 - rmason
http://abcnews.go.com/US/hugh-hefner-dead-91/story?id=50144683
======
rmason
Playboy magazine is really a different era for most of those on HN. I can
remember at age 14 riding my bicycle to the Cunningham's drug store, waiting
until the MSU coeds were manning the counter to buy my copy of the magazine.
The older ladies who worked days would not sell the magazine to someone under
21.

It seems so incredibly quaint to explain that to someone who didn't live in
those times. As much as I loved that magazine as a kid I don't think I've
bought a copy of the magazine for over 35 years.

